# Rare mbuna in usa?



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

What up guys, I was just wondering what species of Mbuna are the hardest to get a hold of in the usa? I see alot of people on here have yellow lab, demasoni due to there coloring contrast. I my self like some what of the more aggressive type such as chewere's, polits, tropheops and red top type colored zebras luwino ect. Why do people seem to stay away from these types?


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Most more then likely stray from them cause there females are dull. Yellow labs and demasoni basidly look the same so that's a bonus. Basicly for fish color sells and are more polpular.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh I see, makes sense. I have salousi juvies, males are just starting to change to there blue coloring. They too have nice females, I also would say Mpangas are really nice since the females are purpleish. Growing those out too. I am thinking about getting some u.k hongi's, does anyone have any info on these? They are soooo beautiful if anyone has even seen these in usa.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Never heard of U.K. hongi, but you can find at least two variants of Labidochromis sp. hongi in the states. The natural variant and the line-bred"super red top" variant. Maybe the latter is similar to the U.K. hongi you were talking about?


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Kanorin there is a line-bred hongi in sweeden that is even more colorful than the srt. But only a few people have them in the u.s.a. Love your avatar


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah there is a guy about 30 minutes from me that has the sweeden hongi there really nice hut wouldn't pay the price they go for lol


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah I finaly found them. As far as the price I think its worth it. In my opinion that line is one of the best I have seen in mbuna. On top of that they are rare


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah but $100-150 plus shipping I.see them go for on AB for 6 .75-1in fish that he sells them for they just isn't worth it to me. I'll wait for there price to drop lol. But I do agree with you that they really are nice fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

One real nice Mbuna not common here in the UK but becoming so is http://www.malawi-dream.info/Tropheops_ ... a_Reef.htm

Just look at the male and female and I think you will see why.
Not man made iether so no probs with your young looking rubbish in comparison to the fish you breed from em. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep some of the super red hongi do look good.








But be aware they do not yet breed true and even the best need extra astaxanthin to maintain that colour.

All the best James


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow that tropheops is beautiful. I have the chilumba type as you can see from my avatar. That pic was when he was a juvi plus the females are yellow so both are nice looking. Only draw back is that they are very aggresive towards everything especialy there own kind. I have 1 m and 5 females in a 135g that I grew out as I sold the parents. But the tropheops species are one of my fav to watch, there always darting and moving lol.


----------

